# Get together in the New Year



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
We are thinking of arranging a meet at somewhere like Ferry Meadows in Peterborough for Jan / Feb next year. The site is big enough to handle quite a few RV's so that shouldn't be a problem and I think they are open all year.
Scotjimland and us (kands & RockieRV) are definitely up for this and I will be contacting the CC for availability and dates.
Please indicate if you are interested in attending and we will organise it.
This meet will be open to all, not just RV's and we won't put a length limit (like over 9 meters) so please let us know if you want to have a weekend away.
Children of all ages are welcome (including Pusser) and the only rules are to behave and not get us a bad name......

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

OK story so far.....
Availability is good.
Ferry meadows do not open the rally field until Easter, any way we may not want to be on wet grass with several tons of RV slowly sinking.....
So the booking would need to be made as individual members, I am waiting for an answer back to confirm that we can "block book" several pitches in close proximity, but this shouldn't be a problem.
The quoted price is £10.60 /unit / night for CC members and £15.60 / unit / night for non members. This includes hardstanding and full use of the sites facilities including electric hookup, so not too bad.

Please let me know your thoughts all of you, and we can then get some idea of the possibilities and get it going.

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi there.

This looked good...initially, but!

£15.60 per night, are you joking.???..........the whole weekend .......maybe.
or am I just being tight??

I am from Yorkshire and my partner is a scot.

Only joking, I'm not really that tight but just the mention of CCsites make me go cold. previous past bad experience when we were really poor with a beat up Bedford campervan. Talk about not wanted!!!
The further info on the site nearly makes me tempted. Will see, but can't commit yet.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith

Not sure here, I need to go to work and check out some dates first, and see how the kids do at the rally next week, like, will they ever go on another  

Here's hoping  

Oop's, the post's up top again :wink: 

Dave


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Keith

Definitely interested in your get together at Ferry Meadows in Jan/Feb, one of
my favourite CC Sites. In fact in 8hrs time I will be travelling there for 6 Days to do some Christmas shopping. Hope to meet you all soon.

Chris & Joyce


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sounds/ looks good, thanks. Just depends on diary.

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the interest shown so far.
In order to let you all get over Christmas and New year, we thought about the weekend of January 27th - 29th. This is also by pure coincidence the nearest weekend to Burns Night so it seemed appropriate to have a knees up in celebration of the Bard.
Let us know if this date is suitable for everyone, we are trying to give as much notice as possible to all who may be interested.

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Dates look good for us Keith ..

Do you think wearing a kilt and munching on haggis should be compulsory :wink:

Anyway, Jan is getting the tea bags ready for the celebration ..


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'll work on Alison, as it will 2 weekends on the trot away.

Dave


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jim, and all.

Can Jan reconstitute coffee because I don't drink tea mate???? Sorry to be picky but hey!!!!!
Good man Dave, we will all look forward to seeing you there and if we can bring any assistance to bear please do not hesitate to call lol.

Ok I have just spoken to the Warden at Ferry Meadows to try to arrange this meet and the story is as follows:
They will not take a block booking so individuals will need to book directly with the site on 01733233526. Mention that you are with MotorHomeFacts and also the length of your rig. They will try their best to allocate pitches as close together as possible which should be good. They have 100 pitches available and they asked if people could book with them as soon as possible so they can help with the pitching.
The cost is determined by the CC and I cannot get any discount sorry, it is their pricing and not mine.
Can I ask that anyone wishing to go to the meet, indicates that wish on this thread and then contacts the site and books and then lets us know they are a definite for the meet. If we get enough going I will ask that this is made a sticky and also that we have a page to list the definite members.

Many thanks, and we look forward to meeting as many of you as possible.

Keith


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I would just like to add that there will be no formality at this meeting, nothing is arranged and whatever happens will be spontaneous. NO Flagpole, No badges etc so you need not worry about any form of regimentation as this will be a very laid back, chillin weekend. For those that do not know Ferry Meadows CC site I have copied the following from their website. 
_"Probably the perfect family holiday site. Level and open, and ideally located in a Country Park with steam trains, lake, cycle & walking trails and every kind of sporting facility laid on. There's a super watersports centre for sailing and windsurfing, and coarse fishing may be had in the lakes. There are also two golf courses, bird hides by the river, and no less than 60 miles of cycleways, all off-road even to the town centre. If outdoor sports are rained off, there's still plenty to do indoors in Peterborough itself, with ice or roller skating, indoor pool, bowling alley, cinema, theatre, tennis, badminton and snooker, and to top it all a 6 acre shopping complex which would take some beating"._
For any info about Peterborough there is plenty to be found on the www.

Should anyone have any questions please feel free to PM or email me

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

This campsite is very central within England for those who have never been there....
And perhaps for those of you that have said 'oh no, rallies are not for me' then this one might just tempt you!

Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Mods... Is it possible for this post to be made a 'sticky' ?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi all. I would have been interested in this get-together. However. We don't fly back until the 24th. That leaves it too late to get settled back in our old RV and get motoring. We will have covered around 8,000 miles of RV'ing over here in the USA by the middle of January. I think we will be ready for some chill out time. In more ways than one.  Maybe later in the year when our new-to-us RV arrives in the UK. :wink:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

What a pity we will not see you this time around John.
Maybe next time?? :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

do you want to add this to the rallies section so people can put their names down as attending it ?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Stand to attention..... Captain on the bridge.... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yes please Nuke, that would be most welcome, are you going to put your name down, it's not just for RV's???

many thanks

Keith


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok all done
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...ay_results&Venue=Ferry Meadows - Peterborough

and yes i'll stick me and jue down (Oh and Bradley of course) and we should be able to make that weekend.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All,

I have just booked our place at Ferry Meadows and the cost for CC members (Van + 2 adults) is £11 per night.

Please be sure to mention the MHF Rally when you book.

Look forward to seeing you there!!    

Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We are booked in at Ferry Meadows now ..  

Jim n Jan


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> We are booked in at Ferry Meadows now ..
> 
> Jim n Jan


Are you splitting yourself in half as you are down for the other new year rally for the same dates as well.

Motorhomer


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Different dates Motorhomer!!

This one is for 27th and 28th January.......

Sharon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Keith,

Thank you for sending the boys round; the threats and intimidation worked a treat and Alison buckled under the pressure. She wimpered that it may all be for the best and it will prove she is more than a figment of my vivid imagination ......

Booked in. I'll look as if one of you lot has just given birth, being just 5.5m long 

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

You are very welcome Dave.... Glad to be of assistance :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Can you stick your name down on the list of attendees please if you haven't already done so. This will help my memory cell to remember who to email with any last minute stuff.

Thanks for your support, the more the merrier.........

Keith


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Keith
Confirmation that Condor is booked in for Ferry Meadows get together...
Chris & Joyce


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the support here people, I can't wait to go.

I hope you will notice that I have ammended the thread title to remove the word RV. I was pressganged by a few at the midlands rally to remove it so bowing down to the applied pressure it is gone..... Now there is no excuse for you lot to sign up for it :lol: :lol: :lol: You know who you are....................................

Having met some of you this weekend I am sure that we will have a great weekend in Peterborough.

Keith


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Now you have changed the name, I think we will book then.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Look forward to meeting you jana. Don't forget to add you name to list of attendees when you have booked ferry meadows. 
Thanks.

Sharon


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'd really like to join you all - it's about time I put some faces to names - unfortuntaly I'll be down in sunny South Africa trying to work my way through their wine list - it's a tough job but someone's got to do it. Maybe next time.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi tony
Never mind mate, I do feel for you. I would rather be in Peterborough than S.A. Can you bring back some wine for the next rally??? Just as a consolation prize, and Welcome to SARUMAN who is definitely not going to be in S.A.

Keep it coming guys ( and guyesses)......

Keith and Sharon


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

I think there is a bit of a conspiracy going on here, yet another rally week-end that i am working


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi all

Gremlins have been in and the list of attendees has been shortened.....
Condor and DABurleigh are no longer on the list.
If you are coming to the get together, or would like to come, please can you add your name (again?).

Thanks
Sharon

Names showing at present:

nukeadmin 14/11/2005 
kands 14/11/2005 
RockieRV 14/11/2005 
Chris_Nicola 14/11/2005 
ScotJimland 14/11/2005 
scottishmist 15/11/2005


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's 'cos nuke had to recover the lost rally details/list from an older backup. Re-added.

Dave


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*ferry meadows*

hi all   
yep :!: bookin at ferry meadows great cc club site :wink: 
see you there with the tribe :roll: they are armless honest 

cheers saruman............................................... :arrow:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Look forward to meeting your tribe Saruman!!

Sharon


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*get together in the new year*

hi all
yeah!! just a update  logged on to cc club website to see the confirmation of my booking :wink: 40 pitches booked allready. :!: :!: 
is there a list whos going so far :idea: so if people are thinking of going
book now......... :arrow: the cc site has been down for updates but is online now :!:

cheers saruman..............................

see yeah....................


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There's a list here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=attendees&rid=19

Dave


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Rockie,we're booked in,are you doing name tags?.Only it helps me remember who I am.Shall I bring some spare batteries just in case :wink: .


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi sersol
Haven't noticed your name on the list mate, guess you must be keeping a low profile in case the fence owner comes looking for you?????
Regarding name tags..... We all know who you are even if you don't :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You are the one with the mystery "scuff" mark on the back of their MH......

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry sersol, no name tags. 

However, what do you think to the idea of A4 signs to put on the back of the motorhomes saying "Please do not stand behind this vehicle - even if stationary - Expect the unexpected" :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> Sorry sersol, no name tags.
> 
> hi rockie rv
> 
> ...


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi SARUMAN
We won't even begin to try to compete with the flag and pole aka DABurliegh, at the Midlands rally :lol: :lol: :lol: ..........

We seem to have someone who listed as an attendee on this get together and RockieRV's who is invisible!!!!!!!!! I think they have come onto the site and thought they could just book the event without joining the site. Can whoever this mystery person is please join the site and then post their interest???

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Help.....
This sticky has become unstuck.........
Can a Mod please sticky it again???

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Help.....
> This sticky has become unstuck.........
> Can a Mod please sticky it again???


Your sticky is still 'stuck' keith :wink: , its just the quirky way the top sticky posts box works, hence the name 'top sticky posts in last 30 days' :roll: , after that (30 days) it will drop off the list regardless of replies, but it will still show at the top of the 'rallies' forum until it's unstickied. All clear now? 8O .

If you want a post to appear in the top box again you will have to re-post and bribe a mod (preferably me :wink: ) to make the new post sticky. Sorry mate, no powers over this, its just the way Dave has designed it.

pete.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

OOOO, a rally at Ferry Meadows, now thats local ..... I can see it from where I am camped! 

Would it be ok for me to walk over and see you guys that weekend rather than pack the van up and move to a more expensive place for 2 days?!

Will be great to put faces to names! I may even be a able to see the penants flying from here if I get my binoculars out and peer over the trees surrounding the site :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Leigh
Yes mate, more than welcome. Bring a cup with you though.....

Keith


----------



## 96165 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi there,

We've got our name on the list! We're only in Cambridge so it's great for us!

Would anyone mind if we brought our 2 Labradors?

Chris & Nicola


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Would anyone mind if we brought our 2 Labradors?


lol knowing labs Nic they will be dragging you


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Interested in joining everyone at Peterboro.......ain,t sure about work commitments at the mo.......how late in the day can this gig be booked ?.......cheers mark


----------



## 96165 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Mark,

We've only just booked this evening.

Chris & Nic


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith & Sharon ( and vice versa). We would love to see you both again but Shirley is dragging me off to New Zealand next week and we won't be back until late March. have a great time.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Keith & Sharon ( and vice versa). We would love to see you both again but Shirley is dragging me off to New Zealand next week and we won't be back until late March. have a great time.
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid and Shirley

It was really nice to meet you both at the midlands rally and would have been nice to meet up again. Still, maybe we will see you at the bubble car rally on your return and you will be able to tell us all about it!!
If you are not back for that, there is always the peterborough show or.......or..........or..........

Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mark
We would love to see you at Peterborough, and have a look at your dodgy paint :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You will need to book directly with the Caravan Club (book directly with the site, the address is listed in the details of the get together and mention you are with MHF) and if you then need to cancel I believe they ask for 24 hours notice. From memory you do not have to pay a deposit to make a booking but check with them.
Once you have booked with the site could you please add your name to the attendee list so we know how many are coming.
Many thanks

Keith


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid and Shirley
Ditto Sharons comments, I would just like to wish you both a safe and wonderful trip. And yes we would love to see the holiday snaps maybe at Peterborough show.

Have a great time both.

Keith


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris_Nicola

Of course your dogs are welcome to come with you, I believe there are some great dog walks around the site too.....

See you there

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Keith/ Sharon,

When I booked, some time ago, they really didn't seem bothered to note the connection to MHF, so you might consider collating names & MH lengths and submitting them in one go if the intention is to allocate a block of pitches. Mine is 5.6m, satellite view would be good, otherwise not bothered.

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback Dave, I did wonder if they were serious when they told me to get everyone to mention MHF or whether it was a polite brush off. They did tell me that they didn't block book pitches and that they would "try" to get us all close together according to available pitches and vehicle size etc.
I will PM all attendees and request the information as you have suggested and would appreciate responses from everyone as soon as possible.
Maybe we need to be imaginative and create our own "pitch reservations system" lol.....
We went to Warwick just before Christmas, and told them the size of the RV (we had been previously) and they said they would allocate the same pitch we had before ie the biggest one... Upon arrival we were told that they had let the pitch go to someone in a big (18ft) caravan so we had to cram ourselves into a much smaller space.............................

Lets hope that Ferry Meadows is better organised, but anyway we shall have a nice relaxed weekend, hopefully plotting all the other venues we will attend for the rest of the year :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kands what did you think of Warwick? we stayed over Easter watched the racing on sunday? monday? first time we have ever been racing, great, wife was betting, she loved it, must have lost at least £5.00 :lol: close enough to walk into town for shopping, meals and the castle magic.

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley
Yes we love Warwick, we even went there Xmas eve to do a bit of "out of the ordinary" shopping. We love the shops there as they are so different and varied. We found a fabulous little "Olde Worlde" tea shop that is so delightful that it is worth the hours drive just to get there, but then I am a simple man......
We have been several times now and find the site fundamentally very good. Maybe when you go next time you could let us know and we could meet up for that long overdue cuppa :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kands will do, I am thinking about going to another race meeting, some time this year, but nothing definite yet.

Olley


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Kands,
We know we may have left it a bit late, but, is this get together still on? Rita and I would like to join you for the first time, if it is. We are only ten miles away. P/Boro was my "Station ground" (before retiring for health reasons), so we know the area very well. Anyway, if it is still on, please let us know.
TTFN, J & R.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jock and Rita,

Yes, the rally is still on.
Please book direct with the campsite, and we look forward to meeting you there. Bring your woolie hat - it will be a 'fresh' one!!

Sharon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sharon,

Are there any vague plans to wander to the nearest pub in the evening? Looking at the map there is one the other side of the railway line.

Need some sort of happy medium between glumly staring at each other through van windows and risking imposing a van version of musical chairs on reluctant hosts! 

Dave


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Sharon,
> 
> Are there any vague plans to wander to the nearest pub in the evening? Looking at the map there is one the other side of the railway line.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan for those that want to Dave. There are enough of us for those who want to pub it, and for those that would rather mingle at the site only.
We will not be arriving until about 6.30pm Friday, so will probably stay on site that evening. There are a few members that may be joining us for a quick hello Friday eve, and obviously some late arrivals.

I think we may have a pub lunch on sat so for those that want to have a drink with us, the more the merrier!

Sharon


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sharon,
Thanks for the quick response. Will phone the site in a few moments.

Hi Dave,
You are right, the pub is called the Granary and does meals. There are two more pubs within a few hundred yards. One which is really a hotel, was once owned by the Chief of the Gordon Clan. There you go, some local history. See you on Friday, (if there are any pitches left).
Jock.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Sharon,
> 
> Are there any vague plans to wander to the nearest pub in the evening? Looking at the map there is one the other side of the railway line.
> 
> ...


Just had another thought Dave. A good venue for lap pictures?? 

Sharon


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi folks,
All booked. There are plenty of pitches left, though not surprised, with the forecasted cold snap. 

As we have never met anyone from MHF before, and won't know, who is who, we are the couple in the "six legger Hymer E690, with a "wee white dug."

Being fairly new to motorhoming, we have lots of questions that need answering, and would be grateful for any input.
TTFN, J & R.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

>A good venue for lap pictures??<

You just make sure you have a warm coat on over that schoolgirl's uniform. And if you see any muggers between van and pub, whack 'em with your hockey stick.

Dave


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

I will bring the coat for warmth, and Keith for protection.
Please see below.

Sharon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We'll probably be going into Peterborough on Saturday, so won't be lunching near the site. Fancy a pint or two in the evening, though.

Unfortunately AFAIK the railway is not operating on the Saturday, otherwise that would have been nice one way and walk the other.

Dave


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*Ferry Meadows*

Hi. 
This rally will be our first meet with you lot. 
Fairly new to motorhoming only had the van a year. Please look out for us. We are the ones in the Hobby with his name Milli in the window. You may see us wandering about with our littleboy in his wheelchair. Please come over and introduce yourself.
P.s My partner Keith is deaf so don't think he is ignoring you. He lip reads.
LittleKath


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kath
Looking forward to meeting everyone. Don't worry I am used to being ignored :lol: :lol: :lol: . I sometimes think that I must talk a load of drivel :lol: :lol: :lol: (this is not an open invitation for all you comedians)
You will see what our RV looks like from my avatar and Scotjimland's so don't be shy, come on over and see us, if you tell the warden when you arrive that you are with MHF get together (hopefully) they will direct you to where we are, they did say that they would "try" to put us all in the same vicinity.......

Can't wait now.....

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Kath 

We will be there around noon.. look for our RV , MHF pennant on the roof  
As Keith said, tell em your with the MHFs mob .. :wink: 

Looking forward to meeting you all ..


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, everyone we arrived at about 12 today (Saturday) and cleaned the van, as we have just returned from a trip to Aviemore, we went to the local Beefeater at 6 tonight and had a bar meal, but we didn't stay as there wasn't a Non-smoking area in the bar and the smoke at 7.30 was realy thick, and with my asthma i really couldn't stay. hope you all enjoy yourselves if you do meet in the bar, and if you are about tomorrow we may see you before we leave

Brian & Barb


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for being so friendly. Sorry we didn't stand and talk for too long. but it was cold.. Would have liked to have joined the group in the pub but as we had our little boy with us it was not to be. May be when you have a meet and our little boy is in respite it will be dfifferent.
We are looking forward to the summer when we will be able to lounge about outside. 
It was nice to put faces to names. Although I am already muddled as I do have rather a bad memory. 
Oh, I do remember who Charlotte is though. A beautiful little girl. 
Thanks again fro making us feel welcome.
LittleKath00


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, sorry we missed everyone but we had a urgent phone call and had to get home as soon as we could, so we left at 9:00 this morning, hope to meet up at the next rally

Brian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Thanks to you all for the support you gave to this (our first of the year) get together. The wardens were very nice when we arrived however they had scattered everyone all over the site and as a consequence we all had to walk about to find each other, sorry for that but it was out of our control as we had asked to be “grouped” in one area, but hey…….
We arrived Friday evening in the dark and a little rain, Thanks Paul for seeing me back onto the pitch, and met up with Jim, Jan, Paul and the ever cute Chaz. Thanks for the coffee Jim…..
We had a great meal with Gary, Angela and Abbie (Sersol), fabulous meal that even beat me, thanks.
Saturday morning arrived with frost and sunshine and a group quickly gathered in front of the RV’s. It was a real pleasure to meet Chris and Joyce (Condor), Jock and Rita, Ray and Vicky, Charlie, Amy and Holly (Saruman), Vic and Sylvia (vidicdoc) Phil and Jan (Glen 432), Jim, Jan, Paul and Charlotte (scotjimland), Gary, Angela and Abbie (Sersol), LittleKath00 and her family Keith and Farhan. We all stood around getting to know each other and having a good old chin wag. The chill finally drove us into our vans for respite from the biting wind and we had a van full drinking tea and coffee. 
Dave and Alison (DABurliegh) arrived and parked up and were soon followed by Chris and Nicola. It was great to see you all.
Graham (sng) arrived in his MH and parked up in front of us and came in to join us all, he brought in some of his lace bobbins, miniature dolls house accessories, wooden plates and eggs etc that he makes. I bought a wonderful stress buster that he had brought along (although I thought that was what the RV was). It is worth looking on Grahams website and seeing some of the wonderful wood turning that he does, you may even want to get some for yourselves, he is contactable through this site. While I was out chatting to Ray and Gary we had a visit from Leigh (wurz) who spent some time with Sharon, Jim and Jan, Chris and Joyce and Dave and Alison, sorry I missed you but I think you met enough of us and thanks for making the effort to visit.
Lots of people went off into Peterborough for the day and from what I hear they had a great time, although they all looked extremely cold to me….
Saturday evening some of us went to the local pub for a drink and we took over a large table in the corner of the bar and chatted the night away. Unfortunately some of the group couldn’t make it due to having youngsters etc and some had sore bottoms from cycling too far lol. It is really great when you get a group of people together and see the interaction between them all, I know that we made friends with several of you and re-established contact with some more, this really is the spirit of motorhoming and I would like to say that we are genuinely looking forward to meeting up with you all again in the not too distant future.
Very few of you returned the competition and I can happily announce that Vic and Sylvia relieved us of the bottle of wine, well done to you both. We will post the questions on here later so everyone can have a go at it, then we will post the answers……..
Whilst on my travels around the site I spoke to a couple of non MHF motorhomers and gave them the site name so I look forward to them looking us up soon.
Sunday morning and another cold, frosty but very sunny and bright morning greeted us and another get together occurred outside the Rv’s, the coldness soon drove us all back into our vans. I went walkabout and tried to find our group and again stood chatting to Ray and Vicky for ages, Amy was intent on playing Tig with me but at 6 years of age she has a lot more energy in her legs than I do, and I will remember that I am it next time I see you Amy and Holly…..
Back to the RV for a warm up and a cuppa and a chat with Vic and Sylvia, followed by another chat with Chris and Nicola and their two Labs, we hope all the mud comes out of your coat Nicola. Jock and Rita popped in to say goodbye and people were driving past waving as they were leaving on their way home.
We finally left and left Chris and Joyce to guard the camp until next time and we were on our way.

We had a fabulous time and thoroughly enjoyed meeting you all, we cannot wait until the next time we all get together hopefully sometime very soon. Sorry we missed you Brian and Barb (Enodreven) but we didn’t see you on site I am afraid, if you come across a group of MHF folks in future I think we would all say “just bang on the door and introduce yourselves”. We hope that your phone call did not bring bad news and that you are both ok.

Thanks again all for making this weekend break so memorable. We will put piccies on here later.

Keith and Sharon.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the plug Keith!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks to Keith and Sharon for organising the meet. 
We had a lovely time, sorry we didn't get to the pub, we stayed home and watched The Big Yin video ( Billy Connelly ) courtesy of Keith and Sharon.. 
When we left today I almost drove off with the TV ariel up..  Thanks Jock for spotting it.. 

Looking forward meeting again at the Bubble Car museum meet .. 
If you haven't attended one of our "rallies" before, give it a try, it's great to put faces to names.. and everyone is very friendly. 

I've posted a new gallery for this meeting, please add your piccies.. to: 

Peterborough Meet Jan 06 

Take care all .. 

Jim


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say a big thanks to every one who came to Peterborough. It is always nice to meet new friends. 
I am really sorry that we did not get to meet Enodreven - maybe next time??
Also, I am really sorry that Scotjimland did not drive off with his aerial up, because we do not have one - and I would have been compelled to pick it up and recycle it, not knowing who it belonged to. (Jock is off my Christmas card list!)
A big thanks to Wurz and Sng who made a special trip to spend a few hours with us.

Till next time,
Sharon


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Our thanks also to Keith and Sharon. It was our first time with MHF, and it won't be our last. 
It is such a shame that the CC wardens could not be more accommodating.

Jim, thanks for the mention, however it was the the eagle eyed Rita that spotted your TV ariel. I shall pass on your regards. Mind you, with all that RV in view, I am surprised that she spotted anything else, ha,ha.

Right, time to go for that pint, again.
TTFN, J & R.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*meet at ferry meadows*

hi all

I would like to thank Keith and Sharon. for organising the weekend
at ferry meadows, and would like to echo all he said in his post, although
we didnt meet everyone, the ones we did meet we found to be very freindly
and urge every mhf member to go to some sort off rally or meet , to put 
a face to name like its never how you imagine they are on line.
My 3 kids loved the weekend even if it was cold , especially keith
[kands] which they took a shine too playing tig :wink: [amy will remember] ......... :lol: 
we hope to meet mhf members in the near future .... :arrow: 
thanks..........

cheers saruman/ family

hit the road................... :arrow:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Sharon,
Is it not Rita that needs knocking off your Christmas card list. No sorry, you are right. Being a man it was obviously, all my fault. How silly of me.
BTW, I know where there is a fancy sattelite dome that would fit your RV. (D B's)
Jock.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for making this happen, Keith and Sharon. We had a good dose of winter sunshine. Journey each way was about 2hrs 15min, not bad for Friday evening and Sunday afternoon, though the home journey was more pleasant in golden sun and no snow.

We got away a bit later than planned on the Friday, as I got caught at work, so arrived at 8:15pm just after the wardens clocked off. At least the late night parking area had hookup so we kept cosy overnight with a silent oil filled radiator.

Walked to Peterborough Saturday, some pictures are here:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/peterborough
Went around the lake this morning, but left the camera in the van :-(

It was great chatting to everyone, as usual, both impromptu on the site and Saturday evening in the pub.

Sorry we didn't get to do the quiz there, but we did it on the journey home. Alison was quiz and scoremistress once we saw the answers had been posted. I got 7/10 and 12/22, so a bit more respectable than my 4 at Leicester!

I've been trying to post photos to MHF but it is not playing ball at the moment. Think I'll try one photo at a time until something happens.

Here's to the next rally! 

Dave


----------



## 96165 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted to add our thanks to Keith and Sharon and to say what a lovely weekend we had.

We didn't get to meet everyone as we only arrived on Saturday afternoon and were unable to make it to the pub on Saturday evening but hopefully we will meet you all in the future. 

It was great to chat to those of you that we did meet and everyone was very friendly to us and of course our two canine companions! 

This was our first weekend away since November and it was really nice to get out and about again - it was also Jester's (our 9 month old yellow lab) first outing in our MH and believe me, 2 labradors and us is a very interesting experience! And Keith, my coat is spinning around in the washing machine as I type....

Many thanks again and glad you all had safe journeys home.

All the best,
Chris, Nicola, Smudge & Jester


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Dave... super pix...especially the Robin 8)


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to Keith and Sharon for organising this weekend's get together. We met some really nice people both walking round the site in the day and at the gathering at the pub at night. Was Vic the only one to enter the quiz because he told me he kept putting Mickey Mouse for most of the answers he didn't know???. 

Thanks again 

Phil & Jan 

P.S What a great location for the Family Rally in the summer


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Keith / Sharon
 Churlish of me to forget to say thank you for warm welcome and the offer of cream donuts and coffee especially after the plug!


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

sng said:


> Keith / Sharon
> Churlish of me to forget to say thank you for warm welcome and the offer of cream donuts and coffee especially after the plug!


Hi Graham,

always a warm welcome for you anytime you want to join us!

Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Glen
We did have a family rally (well get together) in January :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I enjoyed playing tig with Amy and Holly but I soon remembered what a 44 year difference feels like.......
Graham, you are very welcome matey and we would love to see you again, maybe you will come along to the Peterborough Show, and please bring some more of those wonderful wooden pieces to show everyone, I am sure that I am not alone in my appreciation of your art :wink: :wink: 

We are absolutely thrilled that everyone enjoyed the get together, despite the wardens attempts to distribute us as far as possible from each other, and we will consider doing this type of weekend again. It was terrific to see all the kids enjoying themselves as well, even if Mum and Dad did get frozen lol....
We hope to see some of you back at the Rutland weekend that RockieRV has put up (we will be going there for a recce over the weekend in a couple of weeks time so if anyone wants to come along please PM us).
Thanks to you all for your kind words and we really did love it so watch out for more.........

Keith and Sharon


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Walked to Peterborough Saturday, some pictures are here:
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/peterborough
> Went around the lake this morning, but left the camera in the van :-(


Hi Dave, was good to meet you and Alison at Ferry Meadows and I hope that Zoe has fully recovered from her long walk into the town centre.

I noticed that you have pictures of a motorbike in your gallery, did you see the bloke that goes with the bike? There is no question that they belong together. He rides around in full costume .. horns sticking out of his helmet and everything. His leathers and helmet all sprayed with silver with studs etc ... small children and animals scatter before him !


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Keith, I'd love to come to the P'boro show but it's a long way back from Germany :wink: 

Another plug :!: You'll be asking for an MHF discount next :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Leigh,

Yes, thanks for popping in and having a chat; looking forward to next time and to hear some more of your escapades!

Didn't see the chap on the motorbike unfortunately, otherwise I'd have asked him to pose! I was brought up with motorbikes - bits and pieces on the kitchen table or baking in the oven, a houseful of like-minded souls as it was recognised as the local biker's cafe, brother racing in the Isle of Man TT, I bought myself a new Honda 4 cyl when I was 17 with money I had earned working on a farm, and I still get the urges when the roads dry out in spring. Alison asked me if I'd ever get another bike; I said I felt the male menopause hadn't hit yet, so wouldn't rule it out 

When leaving Ferry Meadows I pulled back on the stick and cruised over you at 2000ft, but you didn't wave :-(

Dave


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Keith and Sharon,

Just got back from our extra day at 'guarding' the site after you had all left.
We must add our thanks to you both for a very enjoyable weekend get together. It was great to meet all the other MHF members that also attended and many friendships were formed. Looking forward to the next get together.

Thanks again, Chris and Joyce


----------

